# HCC - to hot for summer?



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out if Bella's "fur coat" is too hot for the summer. She is currently in an HCC - no rosettes and I love the look - the work not so much but it's worth it :-D

Bella is only 4.5 pounds and very black with tons of hair. So is this too much hair for the summer? She's not outside on her own but still I don't want to chance her overheating. 

Any thoughts if this trim is still okay for the summer or if we need to trim down into a summer cut?

Thanks!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Personally for me, I felt that my dog felt too hot in it with all the fur around his upper chest and neck in his HCC (no rosettes either). In addition, he was having mixture of puppy hair and adult hair which made for horrible horrible mats so we shaved him off into a miami  It's a very very short miami with small pom poms. 

I think if it's not too hot, it should be fine as long as you're okay with all the brushing (which seems like you are )


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I think that, as long as the coat is kept well groomed (brushed to the skin, etc) no long coat, haircut or no, is too warm. Of course, this coming from someone whose Chows don't bat an eye through Arizona summers


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If well maintained they do fine here and it is hot, but it is dry and cools off every evening and night. I think in a humid climate they may suffer a bit because it stays hot at night and the moisture gets trapped in their hair. Grab, you live in Arizona, so your heat (although a little like living in a blast furnace in the summer) is also dry. I can't handle humidity, though, so I might be projecting something that isn't true?


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

outwest said:


> If well maintained they do fine here and it is hot, but it is dry and cools off every evening and night. I think in a humid climate they may suffer a bit because it stays hot at night and the moisture gets trapped in their hair. Grab, you live in Arizona, so your heat (although a little like living in a blast furnace in the summer) is also dry. I can't handle humidity, though, so I might be projecting something that isn't true?



My spoo with the HCC cut had suffered a little bit and I think (personally for me) that he did suffer because of the humidity + heat. When it's humid, sometimes it feels hotter than it is and it gets harder to cool, at least in my experience. I can handle dry and hot, but humid and hot? :afraid:


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Arizona does have a dry heat. I am originally from.IL, though, and my fuzzy dogs.did.equally well. With.proper.attention to things like being fully.dry after.baths, of.course.,


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I have to ask--what is an HCC? I assume the CC is continental clip, but the H? Half? Without the rosettes?


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I have to ask--what is an HCC? I assume the CC is continental clip, but the H? Half? Without the rosettes?


It's historical continental clip or is it??? I also need to ask.... What's the difference of continental clip and historical clip.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

You are right. It is the historical continental clip. I forget the actual difference as well but if you google it I'm sure an explanation willl pop up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Toy poodlelvr said:


> It's historical continental clip or is it??? I also need to ask.... What's the difference of continental clip and historical clip.


HCC is less hair than the show "continental" and can be with or without rosettes (without is called "modified HCC"). 

Compare this dog in HCC: 









To this dog in full CC:


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella is in the HCC with banded top knot right now and bathed / fluff dried weekly. She's tiny so it's not too much effort.

We are training for agility and home course is outside so she will be out at times. 

Considering a Miami for summer but it took so long to get her hair right for this trim...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Im curious about this, Ive been worrying about what length to keep Lou's hair in the summer. When she had 3-4 inches of hair in the winter she was always panting and laying on the tile floor instead of the carpet, now that she is shaved she never pants, only after exercise and lays on thd carpet more than the tile... She now has 1/2 inch of hair..., She is never outside on her own, except when we exercise (playing fetch etc) but when she lets me know that "she is done" we go inside where it's always 68-73F.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Shadow's been in variations of the cc most of his life, when I clipped him into a normal lamb last year he struggled with the heat, which has never bothered any of the others (all of whom have grown up in lamb type styles). 
I put him back into hcc in jan (mid summer here) and he was fine, so maybe it just depends on what a dog's used to.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Well the decision has been made for me... I'm going to be traveling for work again frequently over the next couple of months..... so off it comes. 

The clip is currently grown out a bit so I think we'll go for the Miami with long ears and top knot. I'll miss the hair but it'll grow back.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

pic? 

Rebecca


----------

